# 1950 JD B Tractor



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a 1950 B Tractor (SN 271353) that I inherited with the property. According to the previous owner (PO), it was running, but there is a problem with the clutch. Seems that the pulley is "fixed" to the crankshaft and will spin whether the clutch is engaged or not. I have verified this by cranking the engine with the clutch dis-engaged and in neutral; the pulley does indeed spin with the engine.

The PO says the problem is due to the clutch "freezing" during an especially cold winter. I'm not sure what that means or what to do about it. PO said someone came to look at it and came up with that diagnosis. Said it needed to be taken in to be fixed.

I'm going to attempt to find out what is wrong by ... you guessed it ... taking it apart . I know nothing about this tractor except what I've read in the owners manual and a little research on the internet, but that won't stop me.

If anyone has suggestions, I'd certainly like to hear them. I'll keep this thread updated as I progress through the project. My goal is to just get the tractor functional and operational. I'll learn as I go and from my fellow tractorforum.com members. Should be fun.


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

Progress Report: I have removed all the clutch components (they look fine to me) up to the pulley back-face. I have confirmed that the pulley is fixed to the crankshaft; turning the pulley by hand turns the engine and I can see through the brake fork bearing block that I removed that the 1st reduction gear is also turning. In looking at the parts diagram, looks like there is a bearing and bushing that supports the pulley; one or both of those must be frozen/rusted/crushed/?? I'm guessing rusted based on the condition of the fork hardware (lots of rust - see picture). I also included a picture looking in where the fork goes.

I'm not sure how I'm going to get the pulley off the shaft; I was thinking of using the Adjusting Disc as a puller; any thoughts on that? I wish I had a torch; I suspect that applying a good amount of heat would loosen it up.

One other problem; even if I do get the pulley loose; there is not enough clearance between the pulley and the rear tire. So... I need to move the right rear tire out at least 4 inches. I'm trying to jury-rig a set-up to pull the tire (see attached picture) and realize that most of my force is compressing the wheel (thrust force = sine of the angle); again, any suggestions from anyone that has done this before would be appreciated. There are some slots in the wheel that look like they could be used with some sort of puller, but I don't have any bolts long enough (would need > 12" long bolts). I did get the clamp off and I squirted a bunch of PB Blaster in there to try and loosen it up. My initial pull using the jack was unsuccessful; I'll let the PB Blaster work overnight and try again tomorrow. 

BTW, I'm having fun  Dave


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

You don't need long bolts. You need threaded rod, sometimes called all thread. You can pick up a fout foot long piece at a hardware or Tractor Supply. Grab yourself some nuts, and you're good to go. The set up you have with the jack won'y work well at all. With the angle of the chain, one ton on the jack will only result in 4 or 500 pounds at the hub. A puller using 3 pieces if 1/2" all thread will give you about 150,000 pounds and have the advantage of pulling in a straight line and not bind up your hub.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

A close up of the hub would help. I have another idea.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Found this link. I think it's exactly what you need!


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

Ernie, thanks for the suggestions and link. I knew what I was doing had little chance of working due to the angle of the chain, but had no other options available at the time. I'll get some all thread and pull that wheel off in no time! Thanks again. Dave


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

If it doesn't start moving right away with the puller set up, you might try a tapered drift in the 3 slots in the hub. That should spread them enough to break the rust bond.


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Ernie, I used a pry bar of mine in the slots attempting to break the hub free. I also tap on the hub housing with a hammer; again in an attempt to break the rust. And thanks again for the link to wheel removal.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

We all need a fresh perspective at times. It's gratifying to give back.


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

Yesterday, I stopped by the John Deere dealer to pick up some maintenance parts for my JD 790 and went into the back and asked the repair guys about my problem with the stuck pulley. I have to say there was not much first hand knowledge (not surprising for a 1950 tractor!). He did say that he would not pull on the operating bolts and I have to agree that it would be very risky. He didn't have a suggestion on how to get the pulley off.

I think my options are:

1. Use the operating bolts to pull; I suspect this will work only if a small amount of force is needed.

2. Hammer on the pulley. It is difficult to get a good blow on it and the hits would be "off-center"; may bind the bad bearing (if that is the problem) even more.

3. Drill holes in the pulley to attach a puller bar of some sort. This would require fabrication that I'm not set-up to do; would have to design the puller and get a local machine shop to make it.

4. Get a big strap wrench, put the tractor in 6th gear with brakes locked and see if I can force the pulley to turn on the crankshaft. This may risk scoring the crankshaft (I guess all these methods have that risk).

How about trying to pull the front bearing out with the pulley on the crankshaft? Is that possible? I looked at the hardware and drawings and it looks like there is a snap ring that holds pulley bearing in place; but I can't see the snap ring when looking in the front end (see picture); not sure how to proceed with this option (if it is an option).

BTW, I've gotten threaded rod and will attempt to pull the tire out sometime this week; I'm giving the PB Blaster time to work.
Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------

